# I had to stay home because my dog was desexed/spayed/neutered



## classici italiani

Hi everyone,

I haven't been studying Italian for a while and I've become confused with the use of "che" and "chi". Also general sentence structure and past tense. I want to say "last week I had to stay home because my dog was desexed/spayed/neutered and I couldn't leave her alone" (she barks when left alone).

Here is my attempt:

"La settimana scorsa ho dovuto stare a casa una causa del mio cane era sterilizzata e non avrei potuto lasciarla a casa da solo".

Should I be using "che" or "chi" somewhere in here?

Grazie



> You must use the original sentence as       the thread title, not your translation attempt.
> Please check out these pages:
> 
> 
> How should I choose a *thread title*?
> Read BEFORE posting - Leggere PRIMA           di postare - Rules, Guidelines & Resources - Regole, Linee           Guida, Risorse


----------



## Nerino

La scorsa settimana/settimana scorsa sono dovuta/o / ho dovuto restare/rimanere a/in casa perché il mio cane (in questo caso: la mia cagna, che non è bellissimo da sentire, magari potresti dire:cagnetta) è stata sterilizzata e non potevo lasciarla sola/da sola.
(quando è sola, abbaia/ abbaia quando è da sola)

Ciao!


----------



## classici italiani

Nerino said:


> La scorsa settimana/settimana scorsa sono dovuta/o / ho dovuto restare/rimanere a/in casa perché il mio cane (in questo caso: la mia cagna, che non è bellissimo da sentire, magari potresti dire:cagnetta) è stata sterilizzata e non potevo lasciarla sola/da sola.
> (quando è sola, abbaia/ abbaia quando è da sola)
> 
> Ciao!



Grazie Nerino,

non penso che potrei dire cagnetta, questa _cagna_ è molto _tracagnotta_? È un Staffordshire Bull Terrier!


----------



## london calling

classici italiani said:


> non penso che potrei dire cagnetta, questa _cagna_ è molto _tracagnotta_? È un Staffordshire Bull Terrier!


You can say _cagnetta_ in reference to bitches of all shapes and sizes because it sounds nicer and is an affectionate way of referring to your pet, but I must say a friend of mine who has an Alsatian bitch refers to her as her _cagnona_ (again, affectionately).


----------



## micrio

classici italiani said:


> Grazie Nerino,
> 
> non penso che potrei dire cagnetta, questa _cagna_ è molto _tracagnotta_? È un Staffordshire Bull Terrier!


Literally, “cagnetta” means “little dog” while “cagnona” a “big dog”. Unfortunately, “cagna” is no longer used for a feminine dog since is more often used for offending a woman.
However, it's possible to use “cana” instead, which is becoming common for a female dog.


----------



## symposium

Well I'm afraid "cana" is also also used as an insult for women and is now inappropriate, too. Fortunately a new word has been duly created starting from "camelle", which is a portemanteau of "can*" and "femelle" (French for "female"), later italianized as "cammella", so that you can now stop worrying and wondering and say: "Ho sterilizzato la mia cammella".


----------



## Mary49

symposium said:


> Fortunately a new word has been duly created starting from "camelle", which is a portemanteau of "can*" and "femelle" (French for "female"), later italianized as "cammella", so that you can now stop worrying and wondering and say: "Ho sterilizzato la mia cammella".


Non trovo "cammella"  come femminile di "cane". A quanto risulta, la cammella è la femmina del cammello. Se dici che era una battuta, riderò.


----------



## symposium

Sì, era una battuta sul fatto che si inventano nuove parole perchè "cagna" è considerato un insulto... Perdonatemi...


----------



## ohbice

Da tanto tempo non ho una femina di cane. Se l'avessi non avrei problemi a chiamarla cagna. Il contesto credo aiuti a togliere di mezzo tutta l'aura offensiva del termine.
E non tirerò in ballo la tiritera del politicamente corretto...


----------



## Tellure

ohbice said:


> Da tanto tempo non ho una femina di cane. Se l'avessi non avrei problemi a chiamarla cagna. Il contesto credo aiuti a togliere di mezzo tutta l'aura offensiva del termine.
> E non tirerò in ballo la tiritera del politicamente corretto...


Ho avuto un cane, una femminuccia, e non mi sarei mai sognata di chiamarla "cagna". "Cagnolina" è sicuramente un termine più affettuoso, ma spesso mi riferivo a lei come la mia "cagnolona" perché era di taglia media.

Mai sentito "cana", ma forse sono solo io, e comunque non mi fa impazzire, se devo dire la mia.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

micrio said:


> However, it's possible to use “cana” instead, which is becoming common for a female dog.


Non direi proprio. Non l'ho mai sentito e non ce n'è traccia nei dizionari.


----------



## curiosone

london calling said:


> You can say _cagnetta_ in reference to bitches of all shapes and sizes because it sounds nicer and is an affectionate way of referring to your pet, but I must say a friend of mine who has an Alsatian bitch refers to her as her _cagnona_ (again, affectionately).



I'd never call a female dog a bitch.  Again, too many associations with "stronza."


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> I'd never call a female dog a bitch.  Again, too many associations with "stronza."


I do when it is obvious I'm referring to a dog . All this PC business has me climbing the walls. 🤣


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> I do when it is obvious I'm referring to a dog . All this PC business has me climbing the walls. 🤣



I think this is one of those BE/AE things.  I always had the impression that in the US the very common although vague informal/metaphorical offensive/derogatory use has relegated the 'female dog' use to breeders, specialty magazines, British-born vets.  I must say that my understanding of AE has been influenced by two growing sons, who always used the term to mean anything but 'female dog'.


----------



## Gommik

"Cagna" è considerato totalmente offensivo per una donna. Il dizionario online Treccani lo riporta come figurativo di "donna di facili costumi". cagna in Vocabolario - Treccani  È assolutamente inequivocabile l'uso spregiativo del termine, che quindi non dovrebbe essere legato a una frase riferita alla femmina di _Canis familiaris_.
Le persone che amano i cani non usano mai, ripeto, mai, la parola cagna. Semmai "cagnolina" o "cagnetta", "cagnona" se è di grossa taglia. Abitualmente usiamo il nome proprio. C'è chi ha più fantasia e usa termini inventati, quindi non accettati da alcun dizionario. 
Il termine "cana" è frequente ma non frequentissimo nel gergo degli amanti degli animali, e risulta nel volume "La piccola estate", Pendragon 2011, corsivato. Forse la prima occorrenza scritta del termine, ma non ne sono sicura.


----------



## Odysseus54

Gommik said:


> "Cagna" è considerato totalmente offensivo per una donna. Il dizionario online Treccani lo riporta come figurativo di "donna di facili costumi". cagna in Vocabolario - Treccani  È assolutamente inequivocabile l'uso spregiativo del termine, che quindi non dovrebbe essere legato a una frase riferita alla femmina di _Canis familiaris_.
> Le persone che amano i cani non usano mai, ripeto, mai, la parola cagna. Semmai "cagnolina" o "cagnetta", "cagnona" se è di grossa taglia. Abitualmente usiamo il nome proprio. C'è chi ha più fantasia e usa termini inventati, quindi non accettati da alcun dizionario.
> Il termine "cana" è frequente ma non frequentissimo nel gergo degli amanti degli animali, e risulta nel volume "La piccola estate", Pendragon 2011, corsivato. Forse la prima occorrenza scritta del termine, ma non ne sono sicura.



Il Treccani che citi ha come primo significato quello di 

*1.*_ La femmina del cane: Senti raspar fra le macerie e i bronchi La derelitta c. ramingando (Foscolo)_

Qualcosa vorra' dire.


Alcuni esempi raccolti con google in un paio di pagine di risultati da "cagna" e "cagne":

La sterilizzazione della _cagna_ presenta aspetti positivi e negativi.

Nella _cagna_ e nella gatta la prolattina svolge le seguenti funzioni:

IL CICLO ESTRALE DELLA _CAGNA_ PROGESTERONE E ACCOPPIAMENTO.

..nella cella di Giunone, una _cagna_ di bronzo che lecca la sua ferita;

Innanzitutto la _cagna_ non va mai fatta accoppiare prima del secondo calore,

Il calore della _cagna_ è un fenomeno frequente..

Marcello ha caricato _tre cagne_, una esperta e due giovani promesse … (si parla di spinoni, non di  baldracche)

...vendo a prezzo abbordabilissimo _tre cagne_ per conigli 18 24 28 mesi...


Insomma, che 'le persone che amano i cani' non usino mai il termine 'cagna' ti potra' anche sembrare, ma non credo sia una verita' assoluta, sul piano dell'uso linguistico.


----------



## Passante

micrio said:


> Literally, “cagnetta” means “little dog” while “cagnona” a “big dog”. Unfortunately, “cagna” is no longer used for a feminine dog since is more often used for offending a woman.
> However, it's possible to use “cana” instead, which is becoming common for a female dog.


Scusa sai ma Cana non si può proprio sentire eviterei di suggerirlo agli stranieri grazie. 
Cana o cagna? - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca


----------



## Gommik

@Passante Non ho suggerito proprio nulla: ho esplicitamente detto che "cana" (virgolettato) è usato nel gergo degli amanti dei cani e ho citato una pubblicazione che lo ha utilizzato.
Il "non si può sentire" è un'argomentazione? Credevo lo fosse solo sui social.

@Odysseus54 Hai citato numerosi esempi molto tecnici. In un manuale di veterinaria "cagna" è accettabile in modo più che ovvio, ma la domanda riguarda il linguaggio parlato o discorsivo (e vorrei sottolineare quanto lingua, grammatica e linguaggio siano strumenti differenti per farci comprendere dalle altre persone), mentre io sto facendo un preciso riferimento a un tipo di linguaggio che utilizzerebbe chiunque ami gli animali. In una frase in cui si motiva un'assenza con la ragione di dover accudire il proprio animale, ci si riferisce a questo animale con affetto, certamente non utilizzando frasi da manuale veterinario. 
Oltre a ciò, il termine "cagna" è sì la femmina del cane, ma noi madrelingua sappiamo benissimo che con questo termine si usa definire una donna in modo dispregiativo, molto più frequentemente di quanto il termine venga usato per indicare la femmina del cane. Dunque, seguendo il vostro esempio, io eviterei di dare consigli agli stranieri sull'uso di termini che siano potenzialmente offensivi per le persone.


----------



## ohbice

Io continuo a rifiutare questo approccio politically correct. Non sono anaffettivo nei confronti dei miei animali solo perché chiamo cagna il mio cane femmina. Nel contesto adeguato, ovvero quando non vi è possibilità di interpretare il termine in maniera dispregiativa, io uso cagna e perché no, lo consiglio pure.
E non mi sento in colpa ;-)


----------



## metazoan

I'm imagining someone at the dog park repeatedly and insistently referring to their _bitch_. 
This fell out of use in the US long ago, when political correctness was simply known as politeness. It's also unnecessary because _dog_ is neutral.
So unnecessary that hardly anyone feels a need for a word for a male dog.


----------



## Passante

Gommik said:


> @Passante Non ho suggerito proprio nulla: ho esplicitamente detto che "cana" (virgolettato) è usato nel gergo degli amanti dei cani e ho citato una pubblicazione che lo ha utilizzato.
> Il "non si può sentire" è un'argomentazione? Credevo lo fosse solo sui social.
> 
> @Odysseus54 Hai citato numerosi esempi molto tecnici. In un manuale di veterinaria "cagna" è accettabile in modo più che ovvio, ma la domanda riguarda il linguaggio parlato o discorsivo (e vorrei sottolineare quanto lingua, grammatica e linguaggio siano strumenti differenti per farci comprendere dalle altre persone), mentre io sto facendo un preciso riferimento a un tipo di linguaggio che utilizzerebbe chiunque ami gli animali. In una frase in cui si motiva un'assenza con la ragione di dover accudire il proprio animale, ci si riferisce a questo animale con affetto, certamente non utilizzando frasi da manuale veterinario.
> Oltre a ciò, il termine "cagna" è sì la femmina del cane, ma noi madrelingua sappiamo benissimo che con questo termine si usa definire una donna in modo dispregiativo, molto più frequentemente di quanto il termine venga usato per indicare la femmina del cane. Dunque, seguendo il vostro esempio, io eviterei di dare consigli agli stranieri sull'uso di termini che siano potenzialmente offensivi per le persone.


L'argomentazione era il testo della crusca, il 'non si può proprio sentire' invece era la mia impressione rispetto al termine specifico. Un po' come quando dico dei termini in dialetto e la cosa risulta ridicola o urticante a seconda della percezione del mio ascoltatore.


----------



## london calling

ohbice said:


> Io continuo a rifiutare questo approccio politically correct. Non sono anaffettivo nei confronti dei miei animali solo perché chiamo cagna il mio cane femmina. Nel contesto adeguato, ovvero quando non vi è possibilità di interpretare il termine in maniera dispregiativa, io uso cagna e perché no, lo consiglio pure.
> E non mi sento in colpa ;-)


Idem. Sono stupidaggini. E parlo anche per l'inglese. Continuerò a dire 'bitch' per indicare una cagna. 

Dovrei evitare di utilizzare "cow' oppure 'sow' , solo perché qualcuno le usa come insulto nei confronti di noi donne? Andiamo...


----------



## Odysseus54

metazoan said:


> I'm imagining someone at the dog park repeatedly and insistently referring to their _bitch_.
> This fell out of use in the US long ago, when political correctness was simply known as politeness. It's also unnecessary because _dog_ is neutral.
> So unnecessary that hardly anyone feels a need for a word for a male dog.



If you check London Calling's post #4 above, you get a feeling that for 'them' ( BE speakers ) the meaning of 'female dog' may just be the prevalent one.  Whereas I agree with you that in the US the main meaning is the other one ( in Italian the closest would be 'stronza', I guess).

But here we are mostly discussing 'cagna' in Italian. And it seems that we have two schools of thought.  On one side, all dictionaries show 'cagna' in its first meaning as 'female dog', and then, metaforically, as 'dissolute woman' or, more in general 'bad woman', and even 'bad female singer', go figure.  On the other side, we have Gommick et al. who seem to feel very strongly that you don't say that word for a female dog. 

This really intrigued me - with a quick search on older texts, for example the Tommaseo dictionary, which is available on line, I found out that the derogatory meaning which Gommick and others feel having taken over, goes back a long time, and so does the 'female dog' meaning.  This shot down a budding theory I was working on that this meaning shift may be another leak from AE to IT.  It's not - way too old. On the other hand, it also seems that the two meanings have coexisted peacefully for quite some time.  Unlike what I think has already happened in AE with 'bitch'.

We should also point out that, if a 'dog' is neutral, 'cane' is masculine.  In Italian we don't really have a neutral gender for things and animals, as in English.  We do have the obsolete and almost vestigial pronouns 'esso' and 'essa', which should be used only with things and animals, but are clearly still gender-defined.  So you would say 'esso' to refer to a 'cavallo' or a 'sottopassaggio', and 'essa' for a 'cavalla' and an 'autostrada'.

In Italian, we always think in male/female terms, grammatically.  And that applies not just to all animals, but to things as well.


----------



## london calling

No, we use 'bitch' as an insult too. It's very common. But that's not the point. 

And what about 'dog' in AE to refer to an ugly woman? Are the PC Brigade going to say we can't call dogs dogs any more either? 

People need to stop being so ridiculously sensitive.


----------



## symposium

A me sembra che "cagna", come offesa, più che "donna di facili costumi" nel linguaggio contemporaneo sia usato col significato di "donna incapace di fare bene qualcosa", forse, anche, per l'influenza (eccì!) della famosa battuta di  "Boris". Una "donna di facili costumi" è una vacca più che una cagna. Mi sbaglio?


----------



## curiosone

london calling said:


> No, we use 'bitch' as an insult too. It's very common. But that's not the point.
> 
> And what about 'dog' in AE to refer to an ugly woman? Are the PC Brigade going to say we can't call dogs dogs any more either?
> 
> People need to stop being so ridiculously sensitive.



I think we'll have to agree to disagree on this.  Accept this as a BE/AE difference in nuance, because avoiding its use in AE goes way back (to long before PC was invented). It is not a taboo word (in AE), but unless the context is veterinary or referring to dog breeding, in AE use of the term is considered rather vulgar.


----------



## ohbice

symposium said:


> A me sembra che "cagna", come offesa, più che "donna di facili costumi" nel linguaggio contemporaneo sia usato col significato di "donna incapace di fare bene qualcosa", forse, anche, per l'influenza (eccì!) della famosa battuta di  "Boris". Una "donna di facili costumi" è una vacca più che una cagna. Mi sbaglio?


Non ho mai sentito usare cagna in questo senso. Magari è un uso regionale? non so, è un'ipotesi quella che formulo.
Debbo ammettere di non aver mai sentito neppure la "famosa battuta" di Boris...


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> I think we'll have to agree to disagree on this.  Accept this as a BE/AE difference in nuance, because avoiding its use in AE goes way back (to long before PC was invented). It is not a taboo word (in AE), but unless the context is veterinary or referring to dog breeding, in AE use of the term is considered rather vulgar.


I would say that generally speaking in BE it's only vulgar if you use it to refer to a woman, not a dog (who I'm sure doesn't feel insulted 😂). 

I'm willing to accept that there are British dog lovers who don't use it, though.


----------



## curiosone

A common (in AE) expression comes to mind, in which the term 'bitch' has nothing to do with dog gender. 
"Life's a bitch."  My attempt at translation is: "La vita e' una (gran) stronzata." But I'm not totally satisfied.

Edit p.s.: I'm not sure which expression came first, but I've also seen "Life's a beach" - which however I suspect to be a euphamism.


----------



## Odysseus54

curiosone said:


> A common (in AE) expression comes to mind, in which the term 'bitch' has nothing to do with dog gender.
> "Life's a bitch."  My attempt at translation is: "La vita e' una (gran) stronzata." But I'm not totally satisfied.
> 
> Edit p.s.: I'm not sure which expression came first, but I've also seen "Life's a beach" - which however I suspect to be a euphamism.



The M-W has

3 informal : something that is extremely difficult, objectionable, or unpleasant
"Aspirin overdoses are a bitch to treat."

In your example, più che 'stronzata' direi 'fregatura', oppure 'casino'.


----------



## Tellure

classici italiani said:


> I want to say "last week I had to stay home because my dog was desexed/spayed/neutered and I couldn't leave her alone" (she barks when left alone).


L'OP mi sembra abbastanza esemplificativo riguardo l'uso di "bitch" in inglese, perlomeno in inglese australiano e in un contesto simile, dal quale, in ogni caso, si evince chiaramente che si tratta di una femmina.

Edit:
In italiano, allo stesso modo, non vedo la necessità di usare "cagna", "cagnetta", ecc, ma tradurrei semplicemente con "cane".


----------



## london calling

È chiaro che non c'è bisogno di utilizzare 'bitch' se poi si parla di 'her'. Non è perché è inglese australiano. Se avesse detto 'It' sarebbe stato diverso. E sarebbe anche stato ovvio che si trattava di una femmina se avesse detto 'spayed'.


----------



## Tellure

london calling said:


> È chiaro che non c'è bisogno di utilizzare 'bitch' se poi si parla di 'her'. Non è perché è inglese australiano. Se avesse detto 'It' sarebbe stato diverso. E sarebbe anche stato ovvio che si trattava di una femmina se avesse detto 'spayed'.


Mi faresti per favore qualche esempio, allora, in cui useresti "bitch" parlando del tuo cane?


----------



## Benzene

_Dal Longman Dictionary:


Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tellure said:


> Mi faresti per favore qualche esempio, allora, in cui useresti "bitch" parlando del tuo cane?


_My Labrador bitch is pregnant._

Potrò sembrare unpo' distaccato, ma ci può stare.


----------



## italian job

Paulfromitaly said:


> _My Labrador bitch is pregnant._
> 
> Potrò sembrare unpo' distaccato, ma ci può stare.


Sarà perchè certamente sono condizionato dal disvalore del termine cagna in italiano , ma io non userei bitch neanche in questo caso. Direi semplicemente : My labrador is pregnant.


----------



## giginho

italian job said:


> Sarà perchè certamente sono condizionato dal disvalore del termine cagna in italiano , ma io non userei bitch neanche in questo caso. Direi semplicemente : My labrador is pregnant.


Anche perché un _male labrador_ non può essere pregnant per evidenti limiti fisici.


A mio modo di vedere, non c'è nulla di male a dire "cagna" riferito ad un cane di sesso femminile. So che ci sono delle frange oltranziste di pseudo animalisti che si sentirebbero offese, ma sinceramente me ne frego, avendo dalla mia il vocabolario.
In italiano, non vedo come si possa sostenere che la parola cagna non sia utilizzabile quando ci si riferisca ai simpatici quadrupedi....con buona pace di Gommik.

Per quanto concerne bitch, non sono all'altezza di dare pareri, ma mi piace il punto di vista di London.


----------



## Tellure

giginho said:


> Anche perché un _male labrador_ non può essere pregnant per evidenti limiti fisici.
> 
> 
> A mio modo di vedere, non c'è nulla di male a dire "cagna" riferito ad un cane di sesso femminile. So che ci sono delle frange oltranziste di pseudo animalisti che si sentirebbero offese, ma sinceramente me ne frego, avendo dalla mia il vocabolario.
> In italiano, non vedo come si possa sostenere che la parola cagna non sia utilizzabile quando ci si riferisca ai simpatici quadrupedi....con buona pace di Gommik.
> 
> Per quanto concerne bitch, non sono all'altezza di dare pareri, ma mi piace il punto di vista di London.


Non c'è nulla di male, ci mancherebbe. Io dico solo che nella mia esperienza lo sento usare molto poco comunemente, se non, appunto, in contesti più "tecnici". Tutto qui.


----------

